# mystery tackle box for Panfish



## gawdzuki (Mar 12, 2015)

I am not too sure about this, going to give it a try and see what happens. They just started the Panfish box. Hope I did not shoot myself in the foot.


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 12, 2015)

What does "they just started the panfish box" mean? 

Tim


----------



## Abraham (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

https://mysterytacklebox.com/blog/mystery-tackle-box-adds-panfish-option-announcement/


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 13, 2015)

I got the "regular" mystery tackle box for my wife on her birthday last fall. Got her a 3 month subscription. She loved it!! Was definitely more than $15 worth of stuff in each box.


----------



## gawdzuki (Mar 13, 2015)

I ordered the 3 month subscription as well. Kinda looking forward to it.


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm almost tempted to do it. :lol:


----------



## gawdzuki (Apr 28, 2015)

Well, I received my first panfish mystery box looks interesting to say the least. Not too sure about the plastic fishing hooks. My neighbor told me yesterday, that the lake close to my house was just stocked with trout about a week ago. gonna go give these new hooks a try.


----------



## bdrechsel (May 30, 2015)

There is a Groupon for Tackle Grab. Check them out. You can buy up to five for gifts. Worth it for sure.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jun 2, 2015)

Man... That trout magnet stuff is cheap and works wonders.... I keep a box full of it


----------



## Callmecaptain (Feb 29, 2016)

I just signed up for the Mystery Tackle Box myself, you can enter code "GET499" and they'll take $10 off the plan.

Then I upgraded the box to the Pro box for for $9.99, so $15 shipped for the first Pro box.

Might be worth it just to check it out for the first time then cancel if you don't get stuff you can use..

https://mysterytacklebox.com/subscribe


----------

